# Kids/Training



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I teach my children the basics. Like sit and stay. But ulitmately the strong handle rests with my husband and I. Really since I am with them more it's me. 

Well today my oldest went out to our land with the boys off leash, the boys suddenly went off to chase something in the forest. They don't go far but she was so upset because they wouldn't recall with her. She kept yelling for them. I was just tidying the kitchen and she came in crying. They look off in the forest! (Our land is wayyy up on a hill, very high)

I went outside, I called them. TED! RYE! COME!
2 seconds later they bolted out of the forest and ran all the way to my feet. LOL.

Should I teach the girls to recall? The reason is sometimes my youngest will use the commands as a game. I can't have that. I am extremely strict about training.

Obviousily my 11 year old wouldn't do that.

What do you think?


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

I definitely would. It's great to have the dogs listen to the kids as well as they do the adults. When my niece was about three she was with me every day and I started teaching her how to handle Savannah. I have three nieces thirteen, eight and four years old and a four year old nephew and another niece on the way who will be here in January! (yeah, I'm a little excited about that lol) and Savannah is great with all the kids. Kodiak isn't as fond of them as she is though so he keeps his distance lol.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

The youngest I still may wait but the oldest I may for sure start teaching her. Just sometimes, they do things and it's hard when they aren't doing it in the correct context. So I have to correct the behaviour. It's so much easier if it's my husband and myself.

I do agree though. Just sometimes the girls sometimes get wild, get the labs going (like after eatting). I have told them that they need to relax because they haven't digested their meal yet.

They are still kids, but I think it's alot of responsiblity for a kid to handle, Giving them some reins with labs is fine but not all.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I would also try using a "Treat Can" instead of calling "Come" when there is a very good chance they won't listen.
I carry one with me when we are at the park. I don't even bother calling "Come" I don't want him to get int he habit of ignoring the "come" or counting (she got to 3 so I guess I should listen now!) 
This was one of the first things we did in puppy class. No command is even given, just shake and treat. They associate the noise with a treat and that's it. I guarantee once they figure it out they will come running.
Get an altoid box and stick a few small pebbles inside. Just something to make it rattle when shaken.
I think that also gets them from using the command as a game. Like I said, no command is given, you use their names and then just shake! :smile:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2010)

I often hike in the woods with my dogs and use a whistle for recall. Works wonderfully. I reward them with a treat when they respond to the whistle, so they know, whistle means "go to mom and get a treat!"


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I am a strong believer that children who live with dogs need to take part in the training. From the first day we brought Duncan home I had Emma (my 4 year old daughter) working with him and giving him commands. I wanted to make it very clear that my children were "above" Duncan in his mind.

Now, I love it. Just the other day my husband was trying to get Duncan to lay down. Emma noticed that he was having trouble. She said "NO, DAD. This is how you do it." She then called Duncan over to her. He obeyed, came right over to her. She said "sit", and he did. She then told him "down" while doing the correct hand movement that signaled down. Duncan laid right down. 

Keep in mind that my 4 year old weighs 38 pounds. Duncan is 5 1/2 months old and weighs 56 pounds. I was so proud of her. I couldn't stop laughing because of the look on my hubby's face....:biggrin:

So, I say go for it!!


----------



## Cruiser (Oct 20, 2010)

You never know one of the kids may wind up following in Mom and Dad's footsteps.They can have fun with the dogs, but need to learn the serious side too.Thats my 2 cents.


----------

